# Best Food for Maltese



## micsingular (Jan 12, 2008)

Is Avoderm good for maltese? 

What's good maltese coat?
What other premium brand of kibbles u guys recommend?


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am now switching to Candaie, it seems to be the choice brand on this forum.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

it depends solely on the dog, actually. some dogs do well on some foods while other's do not. 

having said that, both mine are on canidae lamb/rice and doing fantastically!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Maggie is also on Canidae and doing great. There are a lot of great foods out there! I would just try to avoid foods with fillers and common allergens like corn, soy, wheat, and beef.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> I am now switching to Candaie, it seems to be the choice brand on this forum.[/B]


Sorry misspelled, Canidae


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Canidae, lamb and rice here. :thumbsup:


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

Depends also on what your favorite store carries. I buy mostly at Petcetera and I haven't found Canidae there. I've been feeding Go Natural grain free for almost 6 months now. I'm satisfied and I think the baby is happy too


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have Lacie on Raw and it's done wonders for her allergies -- and, it's the first food she's really seemed to like (except for Mom's homecooking).

Tilly hates the Raw and is now on Innova and doing well on it.

As others have said -- it depends on the furbaby.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have Chloe and Riley on Natural Balance Duck and Potato. I tried the Innova and Chloe is allergic to chicken so i switched to Canidae Lamb and Rice and Chloe and Riley didn't care for it too much. Chelsea the four legged vaccum cleaner loved it of course she loves everything. Lol. Just depends what your babies like if they won't eat it, it won't really do any good.


----------

